
How should we transfer assets of a European startup to a new Delaware-C Corp? - osakasaul
We needed to operate under the umbrella of a corporation, just to be able to accept web payments to a bank in the Czech Republic and offer benefits (health, unemployment) to employees. We want to move the ownership to a Del-C corp. We plan to use Stripe Atlas but oddly, Stripe wont answer what should be a pretty common question - since the program is all about foreign startups moving to the U.S.
Perhaps fans of Y Combinator, with experience in this area and also, a history of sharing documents, etc. publicly, would be kind enough to lead us in the right direction?
======
brudgers
To me, this question really boils down to finding good legal council with
relevant domain experience because the fine grained details of your specific
situation are what really matters. The broad strokes that are possible depend
mostly on avoiding the serious pitfalls written in fine print.

Good luck.

------
CyberFonic
Have you considered keeping your assets in the Czech Republic and establishing
a marketing company in the USA? You could enter into an exclusive, specific
term agreement to market your products/services in the markets that you are
looking at.

